# And Packer, the remaining boy :)



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhhh...be still my heart. Love him, too! Beautiful, beautiful pups. 

Now I hate to be ignorant, but did you breed them?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wagners Mom said:


> Ahhhh...be still my heart. Love him, too! Beautiful, beautiful pups.
> 
> Now I hate to be ignorant, but did you breed them?


Yes, they are out of my girl, Bindi, bred to Hero, Ch. Summit Goldentripinthelineofduty. There are several lovely Hero babies on the Forum


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, they are out of my girl, Bindi, bred to Hero, Ch. Summit Goldentripinthelineofduty. There are several lovely Hero babies on the Forum


I had noticed there were several as they had caught my eye! They are all beautiful and your babies are no exception. I know you must be so proud and have every right to be! Thank you for sharing their pics with us--I'm truly enjoying ooohing and aaahing over them.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my...he's gorgeous!


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

AAH! That face melts my heart.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!

If I had room in the house for another golden I'd snap him up and bring him to beautiful BC! Hard to say whether Saffron would mother him or beat him up...based on how she is with human babies I say her maternal instincts would kick in hard! Murphy would love a puppy to teach his tricks to!

Sigh, in another life when we have more than 1500 square feet of living space.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, such a handsome boy! I wish Maddie were a little older, I'd love for her to have a brother or sister.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love hearing that he is smart as well as adorable.... his expression is just heartbreaking. It must be so much fun watching them grow up together. I guess I don't remember for sure, are you planning on keeping Packer also?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

nolefan said:


> I love hearing that he is smart as well as adorable.... his expression is just heartbreaking. It must be so much fun watching them grow up together. I guess I don't remember for sure, are you planning on keeping Packer also?


They are a lot of fun and a TON of work, but keeping 3 littermates was not in my plan  No, Packer is looking for a home  I am not planning on keeping Sparky either, unless he needs to stay because of health reasons (although that does not look like it;s going to be a problem). Of course, the older they get, the more attached I get!

Three puppies means at least 2 trips into town every weekend, to a different place, for socializing. Each weekend, one pup goes in alone and the other two go together. Finding new spots to go is not as easy as one would think around here, unless I am willing to drive almost an hour one way 

But, I love them!


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, just adorable! So fuzzy, and cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bindi makes such cute puppies!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just look at that face, he's so adorable. Both little guys are beautiful.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how adorable! I would snatch him up in a heartbeat! What cute puppies!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!


----------

